# 2014 Foals Where are you????????????



## dianchi (4 March 2014)

Do we have any 2014 foals due??????

I haven't got one due but came across this and does make you want them to stay cute...........


----------



## Spring Feather (4 March 2014)

My first is due in just over 2 weeks time.  Then the next lot come 2 weeks after that, then the next lot a month later.


----------



## dianchi (4 March 2014)

That's rather well organised Spring Feather!

I guess these are experienced mares for you?


----------



## Equi (4 March 2014)

None due this year


----------



## DW Team (4 March 2014)

One mare due 22 March (my Birthday) and second due 28th March (if day early OH&#8217;s birthday)


----------



## Laafet (4 March 2014)

I've had 10 already! Got another 13-15 plus on the way. No pics as someone got shirty on here a few years ago.


----------



## Kacey88 (4 March 2014)

Mine is due in 4 weeks, no major signs of an earlier arrival as of yet. I was wondering where all the foals are too!


----------



## paullam9 (4 March 2014)

Mines is due on May 4th. She is massive. Can't wait for baby to get here. 


http://i811.photobucket.com/albums/...D-019E-4D1B-BDD5-DC687D2D1330_zpspezfqr4f.jpg


----------



## Spring Feather (4 March 2014)

dianchi said:



			That's rather well organised Spring Feather!

I guess these are experienced mares for you?
		
Click to expand...

Yes well after last year I didn't think we should do the same thing again this year lol.  Last year I had one born every day until they were all out.  There was no let-up except for the one mare who tested that she would foal within a few hours, she always foals through the day so I thought I'd be able to sleep that night, however that didn't really work as then last years maiden mare decided she would test at foaling within 24 hours so I had to stay up all night for her to foal her out *sigh*

This year one is a maiden but the rest are all mares I've foaled out a number of times so yes they're good experienced girls.

I'm starting to get quite excited now as, it's always exciting, and this year I have some extra special foals coming :smile3:


----------



## mynutmeg (4 March 2014)

I've only done it once but am quite sad I'm not foaling anythign out - it was a lot of fun and they're so cute at the early stage! Even the staying up at night was 'almost' fun (camping at the yard)


----------



## Kacey88 (5 March 2014)

This is my mare from two weeks ago, still quite neat I like to think! That's definitely changing!


----------



## eventrider23 (5 March 2014)

My girl is due next month so nothing of my own yet but we have had several at work now.


----------



## Deli (8 March 2014)

paullam9 said:



			Mines is due on May 4th. She is massive. Can't wait for baby to get here. 


http://i811.photobucket.com/albums/...D-019E-4D1B-BDD5-DC687D2D1330_zpspezfqr4f.jpg

Click to expand...

My horse is also due 4th May but doesn't look as big as yours and mines not a maiden either. We have felt kicking though so there's something in there!


----------



## paullam9 (8 March 2014)

Deli said:



			My horse is also due 4th May but doesn't look as big as yours and mines not a maiden either. We have felt kicking though so there's something in there!
		
Click to expand...

Rosie has been big from the get go. Do you have a picture of yours. We think mines is a maiden but she is rather big lol. I've not felt of seen anything yet. &#128550; xx


----------



## Char0901 (8 March 2014)

None for me personally this year. 
First and only time last year! 
Friend who's yard I'm on has two due soon, I'm looking forward to being around real babies again... Without having to go through the sleepless nights and all the worrying! And I worried a lot! For no particular reason, just wanted everything to be ok! 
My mare was a maiden, but turned out to be the most amazing mother.


----------



## Luce85 (9 March 2014)

None yet! We've got about 24 coming this year, from April it should be all go!


----------



## Deli (9 March 2014)

paullam9 said:



			Rosie has been big from the get go. Do you have a picture of yours. We think mines is a maiden but she is rather big lol. I've not felt of seen anything yet. &#55357;&#56870; xx
		
Click to expand...

I will take photos tomorrow, I have one due 4 May and one 6 May. The 6th may is bigger and you can actually see the belly moving and the mare lifting her legs when it kicks, the 4th May one is smaller and I can occasionally feel little kicks.


----------



## Carefreegirl (9 March 2014)

End of June so aaagggeees yet :biggrin3: She sadly lost last years with 9 weeks to go (twisted umbilical) so although I'm chilled atm come the end of April I'm sure I'll be a nervous wreck. I keep her at the stud as I ride for her owner so at least she's in the best possible hands.


----------



## DorothyJ (13 March 2014)

Are we now at the height of foaling season - when are most foals born? I thought with thoroughbreds it was deliberately early, Jan/Feb, bearing in mind that they will race as 2 year olds. Must be a very exciting but busy time for the bigger studs.


----------



## Kacey88 (13 March 2014)

DorothyJ said:



			Are we now at the height of foaling season - when are most foals born? I thought with thoroughbreds it was deliberately early, Jan/Feb, bearing in mind that they will race as 2 year olds. Must be a very exciting but busy time for the bigger studs.
		
Click to expand...

I can only speak for over here, but lots of mares ran late last year because of the awful spring we had. Many started to cycle later. Not mine though, she never seemed to go out of season! 

Anyone want to share updates on how your "nearly there" mares are doing? Mine is due 5th April, teats dropped about a week ago and back end is sloping away for a few days now. No bag yet really, but she sure is acting different. Any seasoned breeders be able to tell me when does the foal usually drop?


----------



## JVB (14 March 2014)

My mare is due 31st May, this was taken a week ago


----------



## Megibo (16 March 2014)

*impatient to see the foals*


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (18 March 2014)

Our first foal has arrived!

Rita was three days away from going 12 months but decided that St Patrick's Day would be the day she dropped; she foaled last night at 11:45pm and has a beautiful bay filly foal. We've named her Ace 

Pictures will follow once I can get OH to stop staring lovingly at his new baby!


----------



## ktj1891 (18 March 2014)

This is my mare due 29th May, she is huge!!
Its her first baby!


----------



## paullam9 (18 March 2014)

Crosshill Pacers said:



			Our first foal has arrived!

Rita was three days away from going 12 months but decided that St Patrick's Day would be the day she dropped; she foaled last night at 11:45pm and has a beautiful bay filly foal. We've named her Ace 

Pictures will follow once I can get OH to stop staring lovingly at his new baby!
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations. Can't wait for pics x


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (18 March 2014)

Meet Ace, aka Sleeping Beauty (that's all she's done so far!). She's by an American stallion called Cams Card Shark out of an imported American mare called Vain In Spain (Rita). Ace is our first yankee foal - hopefully not the last 







She's the first foal of my OH's and my breeding venture, and her registered name will be Crosshill Ace.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (18 March 2014)

Awwwww!!!!!! Too too precious!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Spring Feather (18 March 2014)

Aw lovely foal CP.

My first one is due next week.  She's quite large lol.  Her bag is big but not enormous and it's just fluid coming out atm so we still have a bit to go.  Everything is ready for her; CCTV in the foaling stalls are all up and running again, the foal blankets are all washed and ready, just hoping the weather warms up a bit; we're forecast -18c on Sunday overnight and although the day times we're in the plus degrees, it's still in the minus figures overnight.  I'm kind of hoping she'll hang for a couple more weeks tbh and then we should be up around 20c daytimes and plus degrees overnight.  She's the only mare we have foaling in March, the next batch of foals will be arriving in April and the final lot were all bred on the same day and they usually always foal together, on the same day, or every day after the previous foal pops out.


----------



## HazyXmas (19 March 2014)

I think that i'm going have an unexpected BOGOF foal within the next month or so.

 I bought a young ConnieXTBxID filly last September to break in & bring on. She was tricky as hadn't really had any handling before we got her. We did a little bit of ground work over the winter & then sent her to a friend four weeks ago for her to get on her. All was going well until i got a phone call to say that she'd suddenly got really huge & they could see something moving in her tummy!!!!

Previous owner is a breeder & denies any knowledge of it so no idea who the sire is or what date she might be due. She's due her third jab this week so vet coming to have a look at her.

I've no experience of foals, or any desire to have one, so am dreading the whole thing.


----------



## DW Team (23 March 2014)

My first of my two mares has just foaled a big filly a belated birthday present for me. Photos tomorrow


----------



## DW Team (24 March 2014)

My Filly born last night 
http://i570.photobucket.com/albums/ss141/Erinite/Facebook/Esme/IMGP5206_zps9d98d56c.jpg

Dont know why photo did not show


----------



## Spring Feather (24 March 2014)

Oh she's delightful DW!   Congrats!


----------



## Feival (24 March 2014)

She's gorgeous DW!


----------



## LadyGascoyne (24 March 2014)

So cute!!! And mum is gorgeous too.


----------



## DW Team (24 March 2014)

Thank you all so much so very pleased with the foal. My other mare is now bagged up and can't be to far from foaling.


----------



## Rollin (25 March 2014)

Lovely to see the cute foals pics from those of you who are no longer waiting.  Looks like we are going to have an explosion of babies from May onwards.

Photobucket - I was having trouble then someone on this forum said, take out the code links from either side of the IMG code then you will post a photo!!!

The first foal from my Shagya stallion is due next week - but I have got to be in Balquidder Glen, Scotland for my son's wedding, so a friend is coming to house/mare sit.

I am hoping she hangs on till the following weekend!!


----------



## DW Team (26 March 2014)

No news yet on second mare


----------



## LadyGascoyne (26 March 2014)

Well, what about some more pics of your first one, DW Team?

Something to brighten up the week?


----------



## volatis (26 March 2014)

This forum is way too quiet these days, so the more foal pictures the better!


----------



## DW Team (26 March 2014)

Will take camera down tomorrow. Was away with foals Dad show jumping he came 3rd class one 4th class two


----------



## Megibo (28 March 2014)

She's gorgeous DW, looks just like her mum!


----------



## DW Team (28 March 2014)

Megibo said:



			She's gorgeous DW, looks just like her mum!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you Megibo

Anyone in South Lincs you can come and see 5 foals tomorrow PM for details


----------



## DW Team (5 April 2014)

Second foal safely arrived last night another filly unnamed yet


----------



## LadyGascoyne (5 April 2014)

I may have just shown your pic to my entire birthday party! She's gooooorrrrgggeeeeoooouuuusss!!!

Call her Christina , it's my birthday


----------



## DW Team (5 April 2014)

LadyGascoyne Happy Birthday hope you are having a wonderful day.  My daughter has just named he Esther as the other is Esme We are over the moon as they are both big and healthy. Dad is off to the stallion parade at Belton Woods tomorrow


----------



## Spring Feather (5 April 2014)

Very nice DW Team.  

Our first foal of the year arrived on Tuesday.  A stunning filly (Indoctro x Quinar) and she is already showing fantastic movement.  She is destined for the professional market and should make a fabulous showjumper whatwith her stellar pedigree.

Our next foal should be here very soon; we're on foal watch for her.  And then another mare who isn't due until mid April looks to be moving along quickly now so I think she'll foal early.  Another mare is due a week after this mare and then the last lot aren't due until May.


----------



## Megibo (6 April 2014)

Pics??  

And DW- Another stunning baby


----------



## DW Team (6 April 2014)

Thank you very much we are very pleased with the two fillies we have been blessed with dams have done us proud.  Esther and Esme are both doing well and will try and take more photos soon.  Dad was at Belton Wood Stallion parade today and went very well off to Arena UK Fri and Sun next week.


----------

